# Terlton OK - 4bed 2 ba 2.5 acre $30k as is fsbo



## small_ac (Jun 24, 2010)

This is a 2001 doublewide on 2.5 acres. It's almost exactly 30 miles from downtown Tulsa, about 40 minutes of easy hwy driving.

OK, so I bought this from the bank a few years ago after it had been sitting for a few years. The house has some issues that I've been slowly working though. Circumstances are pulling me out of state now so I'm going to have to really push to get this on the market. I figured I'd offer it here as-is at a discount first. This could make a really great little homestead. 

The house has 4 beds and 2 full baths with a shower and 'garden' tub in the master. Comes with an older but working washer/dryer. Dishwasher is new and fancy. Smooth top convection oven and microwave hood are newish. It has a 10'x50' deck across the front of the house, with a 30'x30' fenced area to keep pet dogs safe. Concrete in-ground storm shelter. 

House is all electric, with rural water plus a well for irrigation. I think the well needs a new pump. Has a good septic system. Telephone + 2.5mb DSL from cimmaron telephone, www.cimtel.net - I've been telecommuting the last two years and it's been almost perfect. 

The land is an almost square (300x363) chunk of a 20 acre parcel. When they sold this piece off they retained 30 ft strip for a driveway to the other 17.5 acres which is also still for sale by a diff owner. No easement. It is fenced on 2 sides but needs some work. The land rises maybe 5 ft from the road to the house and continues to rise behind the house. House is about centered in the land. Great southern exposure. 

Theres a small seasonal pond in one corner which is overgrown. It has sandy soil all over but has lots of grasses and wildflowers growing. Would make great goat pasture I think.

Wow, that got long. I'm getting ready to start spending some money and hiring help to get this into shape to officially put on the market. If someone here wanted to make a lowball as-is cash offer I'm happy to listen. I intend to list it for 40 - 45k when all done. If you want an idea where it is, google map terlton, ok and look about 1.5mi east on what google calls E0570 rd aka benight rd.

Feel free to call and ask if you have questions, I'm Brian at 918 200 9464


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

Pics would be nice


----------



## small_ac (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah, I'll snap some shots tomorrow and add them.


----------



## small_ac (Jun 24, 2010)

trying to add pics

from the road:









front yard and deck









from the approx. back edge of property


----------



## small_ac (Jun 24, 2010)

that seemed to work ok, a few inside. I know it's a mess, I'm posting stuff on craigslist so everything is all over the place

laundry room, washer & dryer stay with house









smoothtop convection oven









new dishwasher stays too









cluttered family room to give you an idea how the place is finished


----------



## small_ac (Jun 24, 2010)

going to list this with a realtor tomorrow, not sure if I can delete this thread? If not the price has changed and it will no longer be a FSBO. Not sure about the list price just yet. My original thread title is now wrong however - sorry for any confusion this may cause :stars:


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

It's a beautiful piece of property. I would def be interested in it if I could get a machining job in Tulsa but that won't happen anytime soon. Good luck.


----------

